# My Walleye Charter



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Booked a Lake Erie walleye charter with some buddies...check it out. 

[YOUTUBE]pjV7-V4f88M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Good grief...I went to check this post for comments...and saw that it was only the 8th thread posted here since May! I don't do much walleye fishing...but evidently NOBODY ELSE does either...


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

mo65 said:


> Good grief...I went to check this post for comments...and saw that it was only the 8th thread posted here since May! I don't do much walleye fishing...but evidently NOBODY ELSE does either...


mo65,
Looks like your group had a great trip. Good Video. Probably more people would have looked at it if you had posted under the Lake Erie General Discussions (just a thought).
Great day anyway,

Ron


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

No nice video. Charlie will like that vid. I run tommy c iii. Wasn't around in may because my wife had just had our son a week earlier. 
You coming back up with us this year?

Dan


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

